# modem su notebook sony

## stuart

tutto funziona, tutto va bene (almeno quello che uso) 

mi son detto: configuro il modem del notebook (sony vaio pcg fr215e) 

allora lspci: 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333] 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] 

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 

00:0e.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa) 

00:0e.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa) 

00:0e.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 02) 

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) 

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) 

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) 

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) 

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge 

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) 

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) 

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80) 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 42 

ricerca su google................ 

ricerca sul forum gentoo................ 

mi sono un pelo arenato......... 

esearch -S modem e trovo: 

* net-dialup/ 

Latest version available: 5.03.27.02122600 

Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ] 

Size of downloaded files: 1,038 kB 

Homepage: http://www.mbsi.ca/cnxtlindrv/

Description: hsflinmodem - Modem driver for Connexant HSF chipset 

vado all'homepage e mi rimanda a linuxant (quelli a pagamento)?????? 

vabbè, dato che sono lì scarico la loro utility per determinare modem e compagnia bella da utilizzare 

e questo è il risultato: 

============================================================= 

= RESULT OF MODEM QUERY = 

============================================================= 

An AC-link communication device (Modem) was detected. 

This utility cannot determine if it is a Conexant 

manufactured modem. 

You can download the Conexant driver from: http://www.linuxant.com/

and install it on your system. 

The driver will work only if you have a Conexant modem. 

sono un pò in dubbio su cosa fare 

vabbè, provo ad installare i driver del portage: 

emerge hsflinmodem 

To complete the installation and configuration of your HSF modem, 

please run hsfconfig. 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... 

* Caching service dependencies... [ ok ] 

>>> net-dialup/hsflinmodem-5.03.27.02122600 merged. 

>>> Recording net-dialup/hsflinmodem in "world" favorites file... 

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal. 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ... 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system. 

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date. 

* IMPORTANT: 76 config files in /etc need updating. 

* IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb need updating. 

* Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files. 

OK, allora eseguo hsfconfig 

root@paratwa stuart # hsfconfig 

Linux HSF softmodem drivers, version 5.03.27mbsibeta02122600 

WARNING: this is an EXPERIMENTAL BETA VERSION of the HSF drivers for Linux. 

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK! See the file /usr/lib/hsf/LICENSE for details. 

Conexant Systems neither distributes nor maintains this package. 

PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT CONEXANT REGARDING THIS SOFTWARE!!! 

If you require assistance or need more information, go to: 

http://www.mbsi.ca/cnxtlindrv

grep: /proc/ksyms: No such file or directory 

/usr/sbin/hsfconfig: line 1299: [: too many arguments 

Should we attempt to automatically configure your hardware? [yes] yes 

Selected PCI VendorID=1106 DeviceID=3068 

and INF file /etc/hsf/inf/linux_via_smartmc.inf 

Unable to determine country, defaulting to "USA" 

Configuring modem for country: "USA" 

You can change this setting later with the command "hsfconfig --country" 

This package does not contain pre-built modules suitable for your system: 

Distribution: unknown-unknown 

Kernel arch: i686 

Kernel version: linux-2.6.2-gentoo-r1 

Trying to automatically re-compile the modules.. 

(this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed) 

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel? 

[/lib/modules/2.6.2-gentoo-r1/build] 

WARNING: missing file /lib/modules/2.6.2-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/modversions.h 

The cause of this problem is usually a missing or misconfigured 

kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link). 

First, ensure that the proper kernel source and compiler packages 

from your distribution vendor and/or the community are installed. 

The Linux kernel can then be reconfigured by running "make menuconfig" 

under the kernel source directory (usually /usr/src/linux). 

Verify that the proper options for your system are selected, 

and that CONFIG_SMP ("Symmetric multi-processing support" under 

"Processor type and features") is disabled, as this driver is 

presently designed to work on single-processor machines. 

Then compile and install your new kernel (for more information about 

this procedure, see the README file under the kernel source directory), 

reboot the system using the new kernel, and re-run "hsfconfig". 

mi stà dicendo: 

che non funzionerà mai sul mio sistema? 

che devo mettere un 2.4 per farlo funzionare?

cosa mi consigliate di fare ora?

----------

## Dancy

se non sbaglio emergendo hsflinmodem tiri su i vecchi driver conexant sperimentali che lavorano a 56k (non sono limitati) ma sono solo compatibili con kernel della serie 2.4.x   :Sad: 

se usi un kernel 2.6.x esistono solo i driver di linuxant.com limitati a 16k

anche se girano voci che con opportune modifiche questi ultimi girino anche a 56k.....  mah?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stuart

grazie 

ora provo il 2.4

altre idee, suggerimenti, links che magari non ho guardato?

----------

## Dancy

non so... anche se ho una lan magari provo anch'io a far funzionare il mio conexant (quando avrò un po' di tempo!)  così poi ti dico se funge!

qualcuno con il tuo stesso problema mi pare ci sia sul forum..... buona ricerca  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Forse non funzionano, ma hai provato questi? http://www.smlink.com

Cerca per la versione di sviluppo (2.9.6).

----------

## stuart

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Forse non funzionano, ma hai provato questi? http://www.smlink.com
> 
> Cerca per la versione di sviluppo (2.9.6).

 

grazie mille cerri   :Wink: 

guardo subito se van bene

aggiornamento:

TENTATO da strani propositi ho provato ad installare i linuxant su un 2.6.2 gentoo-r1 configurato benissimo

installati in un minuto

tutto facile

MI HANNO ROVINATO IL KERNEL!!!!!!! come li odio!!!!!!

ora si ferma a starting pci e usb hotplugging

ora sto compilando il 2.6.3 gentoo e di linuxant non voglio più sentir parlare per tutta la vita

(strano, ho letto i loro read-me, ho seguito tutto alla lettera, non vorrei che sia proprio il kernel patchato gentoo)

----------

## stuart

stò provando ad installare i driver della smlink, come da link datomi da cerri

root@paratwa slmdm-2.7.14 # make

gcc -Wall -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DMODVERSIONS --include /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h -o amrmo_init.o -c amrmo_init.c

<command line>:138424853:12888: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/processor.h:18,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/asm/thread_info.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:21,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/system.h: In function `__set_64bit_var':

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/system.h:193: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/system.h:193: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

amrmo_init.c: In function `amr_mod_usage_increase':

amrmo_init.c:232: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:488)

amrmo_init.c: In function `amr_mod_usage_decrease':

amrmo_init.c:236: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:500)

amrmo_init.c: In function `amrmo_probe':

amrmo_init.c:264: error: structure has no member named `name'

amrmo_init.c:315: warning: implicit declaration of function `request_irq'

amrmo_init.c: In function `amrmo_remove':

amrmo_init.c:335: warning: implicit declaration of function `free_irq'

amrmo_init.c: In function `amrmo_init':

amrmo_init.c:369: warning: implicit declaration of function `pci_present'

amrmo_init.c:376: warning: implicit declaration of function `pci_for_each_dev'

amrmo_init.c:376: error: syntax error before '{' token

amrmo_init.c: At top level:

amrmo_init.c:386: error: syntax error before '}' token

amrmo_init.c:404: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `EXPORT_NO_SYMBOLS'

amrmo_init.c:404: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

make: *** [amrmo_init.o] Error 1

forse ho capito dove sbaglio, nel makefile perchè lì mi dice:

Installation

============

1. Unpack tar.gz package file:

	$ gzip -dc slmdm-2.X.X.tar.gz | tar xf -

2. 'cd' to package directory:

	$ cd slmdm-2.X.X

3. Review and edit (if need) 'Makefile'.

   Note: Probably you will want to correct in Makefile path to your

         local linux kernel header files:

         	KERNEL_INCLUDES=/path/to/linux/include

         Another way is to pass command line the parameter while

         running 'make':

         	$ make KERNEL_INCLUDES=/path/to/linux/include ...

e io non l'ho corretto, anche perchè qua veramente con capisco bene come devo modificare il percorso

io ora nel makefile ho:

# Path to your kernel's includes

ifndef KERNEL_INCLUDES

 KERNEL_INCLUDES:= /usr/src/linux/include

endif

INCLUDES := -I. -I$(KERNEL_INCLUDES) 

ifndef MODVERSIONS_FLAGS

 MODVERSIONS_FLAGS= -DMODVERSIONS --include $(KERNEL_INCLUDES)/linux/modversions.h

endif

come devo modificarlo visto che uso come kernel (fra i tanti): linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1?

grazie

----------

## cerri

Io però avevo detto

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cerca per la versione di sviluppo (2.9.6).

 

 :Wink: 

La versione che hai usato tu NON funziona con kernel 2.6.

----------

## stuart

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Io però avevo detto
> 
>  *cerri wrote:*   Cerca per la versione di sviluppo (2.9.6). 
> 
> La versione che hai usato tu NON funziona con kernel 2.6.

 

cerri, ti prego di scusarmi

preso dall'euforia avevo controllato e sono riuscito lo stesso a scaricare quella sbagliata

grazie della pazienza

----------

## Dancy

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Forse non funzionano, ma hai provato questi? http://www.smlink.com
> 
> Cerca per la versione di sviluppo (2.9.6).

 

non ho capito bene..... questi sono driver generici per il modem? se no.... ne esistono?    :Embarassed: 

----------

## sendai

Ola

abbiamo lo stesso modem:

```

sendai # lspci 

...

00:07.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 30)

...

```

sul mio Vaio PCG-FX805 sto utilizzando gli hsflinmodem ma nn la versione del portage tree (nn so perchè ma con quelli nn va, nel senso che identifica correttamente il winmodem ma quando si tratta di *fare sul serio*... coma!). 

Tutto funziona, invece, con hsflinmodem presi direttamente dal sito e compilati a manina  :Smile: 

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-6.03.00lnxt04011900full/hsfmodem-6.03.00lnxt04011900full.tar.gz

io però uso un kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r7

----------

## stuart

aggiornamento: 

i driver smlink 2.9.6 li installo in un secondo anche col 2.6.3

a vedere il modem ci arrivano (the modem is busy), vedremo

x sendai:

quelli lì mi hanno impastato il 2.6

dici che con il 2.4 funzionano?

provo pure quelli, anche se sono a pagamento

----------

## sendai

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> x sendai:
> 
> quelli lì mi hanno impastato il 2.6
> ...

 

io li uso con il 2.4, anche se secondo loro "The drivers should work on most current Linux distributions, with the 2.4 or 2.6 kernels. A Pentium processor with the MMX enhancements is required" ma quello "should work" - visti gli effetti sul tuo 2.6 - nn sembra troppo affidabile...    :Rolling Eyes: 

Nei Changelog pero' ho visto questa nota:

Mon Jan 19 2004 -

# Fixed crashes which occured under RedHat's experimental 2.6 kernels.

# modules/osservices.c: fixed recursive uniprocessor CriticalSection issue.

Che il problema che hai avuto sia collegabile al bug fixato ?

Non ho capito, perchè dovrebbero essere a pagamento? Io li uso (e li ho usati) sempre aggratis...   :Surprised: 

----------

## cerri

 *stuart wrote:*   

> cerri, ti prego di scusarmi
> 
> preso dall'euforia avevo controllato e sono riuscito lo stesso a scaricare quella sbagliata
> 
> grazie della pazienza

 

Per così poco  :Very Happy:  ti pare  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Dancy wrote:*   

> non ho capito bene..... questi sono driver generici per il modem? se no.... ne esistono?   

 

Essendo anche il suo un softmodem (come il mio), gli ho detto di provare quelli che a me vanno.

Comunque no, non esistono driver generici.

----------

## stuart

 *sendai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito, perchè dovrebbero essere a pagamento? Io li uso (e li ho usati) sempre aggratis...  

 

perchè sono quelli limitati a 14.4, per averli a 56 bisogna pagare    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cataenry

Ciao a tutti, visto che sto in 56k per ora e visto il link proposto da cerri... c'ho provato...  Scaricati, modificato il Makefile, make e make install, carico il modulo e avvio il demone... tutto come da readme e tutto fila liscio...

faccio partire kppp, mi accorgo che il link fatto dal demone a lui non va bene, anche se cambio il device nelle impostazioni, non va.. allora faccio un link symb al device chiamato /dev/modem, gli dico di interrogare il modem e mi dice che è tutto ok... varie impostazioni su numero di telefono userid e passwd... alla fine.. CONNETTI!

Col cavolo:

ATZ

OK

ATM1L1

OK

ATX3

OK

ATDTweg7020001033

NOANSWER

Allora provo a dirgli di attendere il segnale.. ma nada.. mi dice che non vede il segnale di linea... allora lo reimposto sul non attendere, lo faccio partire e contemporaneamente mi telefono per sapere se è occupato...

FIGURIAMOCI...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Qualche idea?

----------

## cerri

Quei driver sono abbastanza beta, purtroppo. Per verificare che il modem funzioni, cerca di provare con windows... potrebbe anche essersi guastato, chi lo sa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _jd

lancia pppd a mano con opzione debug tra le altre (metti a posto /etc/ppp/*), e chat -v e posta l'output di /var/log/ppp.log e syslog, magari ci aiuta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zilog80

io ho un 

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

ma esite che voi sappiate qualcuno che riesce ad usara questi benedetti modem??

scrivere una bella petizione alla intel??  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> io ho un 
> 
> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

IDEM. Sto provando ad usarei driver:

```

*  net-dialup/slmodem

      Latest version available: 2.9.10-r2

      Latest version installed: 2.9.10-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 787 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.smlink.com/

      Description: Driver for Smart Link modem

      License:     Smart-Link

```

che vengono caricati correttamente ma poi non riesco a connettermi  :Sad: .

----------

## zilog80

mò li provo pure io e vi tengo aggiornato!! con che kernel provi?

----------

## gutter

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> mò li provo pure io e vi tengo aggiornato!! con che kernel provi?

 

```

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r12
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

[OT] trovo scandaloso che dopo aver comprato il modem (con il computer) ti facciano pagare i driver, mentre la versione windows èè gratis...  :Evil or Very Mad:  [/OT]

----------

## zilog80

infatti.. troppo scandaloso.. M$ SUX

----------

## gutter

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> infatti.. troppo scandaloso.. M$ SUX

 

Che c'entra microsoft mi pare che il problema sia la società in questione   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## zilog80

ma questi driver non sono per il kernel 2.4??

ho questa strana sensazione!!

----------

## zilog80

Mi sono risposto da solo ho guardato dal sito ufficiale...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Driver name: slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz
> 
> Version: 2.9.10
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## zilog80

nulla.. modem busy..  :Sad: 

possibile che nn esista modo??  :Sad: 

----------

## zilog80

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *zilog80 wrote:*   infatti.. troppo scandaloso.. M$ SUX 
> 
> Che c'entra microsoft mi pare che il problema sia la società in questione    

 

Se esistono i WIN modem penso sia grazie a loro no??  :Very Happy: 

----------

